# Today on RO- Sunday!



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2009)

[align=center]






*Sunday, 15th March, 2009*



It's a beautiful day where I am! Spring is on the way!













Happy birthday to Wabbitdad12 and Wabbitmom12's bunny *Dutches*! She turns 3 today!


arty:






Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the  *Calendar!* 












*Kherrmann3's bunny  Toby  is doing better but still not out of the woods, so please keep them in your thoughts!
ray:
*




*
Sabine needs some advice for her new bunny who seems  too excited to eat! *
:dunno






*Dia could use some advice for her bunny who is suffering with a  poopy butt 




*




*Go and check out these  beautiful pictures  that SnowyShiloh has posted of Miss Phoebe Mae!









Have you seen this awesome pictures that Dia has posted of her  bunnies at work?!  They are a must see!







Check out this  awesome sketch  that Boz drew of her bunny Marley!











If you could ask your bunnies one question,  what would it be? 









Don't forget to look our for Elf Mommy's  next auction creation! 









Have you been missing some  pictures from JadeIcing?  Well she has posted lots here for you to see!








PepnFluff is wondering what she could do to help improve the  coats on her bunnies? 




*





*Was Friday 13th a good day for you? It was a great day for  BlueGiants, who had a litter of babies!  Go and make sure she posts the promised pictures! 













* 





*Can any members from  New Zealand  recommend things for Evey's friend to do on holiday there?




*





*irishbunny is having some  computer problems!  Do you have any advice for her?
:crash





*


*








Who is this?!










Have a great day guys! 







*[/align]


----------



## irishlops (Mar 15, 2009)

no ro star???
i love the headdings.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 15, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Who is this?!
> *









That is Jcottonl02's Benji.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Who is this?!
> ...



Correct!! :great:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 15, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> It's a beautiful day where I am! Spring is on the way!


We had a big dump of snow this morning. No sign of spring here. :coolness: 

Snowblowers and snow tires are in demand.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2009)

It was really nice out here! Saturday night, we took Sydney out to bring up the chickens for my cousin. They come into our yard and she puts them in the pen at night sometimes.... it was so cute! 

We spent time outside, looking at the cousins' rabbits and of course holding them! 3 dutches and 1 mini-rex! :hearts:

Benji is simply adorable!


----------

